# UK passport holder living in Switzerland, potential job offer in Germany.



## Tony Harrison (2 mo ago)

Hi all,

I've had a search and I can't quite find what I'm looking for. I have a visa question about working in Germany, but living in Switzerland as a UK passport holder.

I currently live outside Basel. I worked at a pharma company until just recently. Through connections, I have a probably offer for a quite unique job (in terms of numbers of people able to fulfill that post) from an organisation in Germany.

I know I'll get a tax hit, but I have bought a house here and wish to continue living here. I will not move to Germany.

They are happy with remote working with occasional visits to the office. The working visa's I've looked at assume I think that you are also resident in Germany, not another schengen country. It's the Brexit bit that's the issue of course.

Anyone have any ideas of whether this is even possible before I go down the rabbit hole?

Any guidance _greatly_ appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

There are tax arrangements for cross-border workers but normally it works the other way, does it not? Live in Germany or France, work in Switzerland. Look into that, as you'll be paying Swiss taxes and social insurance charges. Just a guess on my part but I'm not sure you'd need any sort of work permit from Germany, since you'll be resident in Switzerland save for occasional business trips. You should also explore how changing jobs might impact your residence status in Switzerland.


----------



## Tony Harrison (2 mo ago)

Yes, it definitely does normally work that way. I'm looking the other direction more from necessity than anything else. I know I'll be paying both, but I understand that on the CH side you get a rebate if you're paying foreign tax too. It might end up being worth it for me cash wise even so.


I've spoken with a few people today, and the summary is that if they give you a signed contract, you'll get a permit. Just check it's worth it. There are labour shortages in the area I work as well which should help.

I really wanted an idea before I spoke with HR, you know it's worth doing your own research before then.

thanks


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Germany no longer issues separate work permits, but rather all German residence permits are supposed to indicate whether or not a foreigner is allowed to work.

If you are employed by a German company, you'll need permission to work in Germany. If the German company has a subsidiary in Switzerland, you could be employed through them and either obtain a Van der Elst visa or go on business trips to Germany (it depends on your job).

If you'll be employed by the German company directly you'll need another type of permit.


----------

